# DIY DIAMOND PYTHON ENCLOSURE



## Britt1999 (May 12, 2018)

Hi all  i am looking to update my diamond pythons enclosure. My plan so far is i have a heavy duty old wooden tv cabbinet (when they actually made them strong and sturdy) im wanting to turn this into an enclures with a pond at the bottom, multiple hides, heaps of climbing branches and hopegully live plants

Im just wondering if anyone else has done this and what kind of suggestions they have for inside the enclosure


----------



## Bl69aze (May 12, 2018)

Diamonds really like to climb, so height should be more important than width.

Lots of branches to climb

Possible a platform up high as a basking spot.

Hide on the (ground)

Etc


In my experience live plants don’t do too well and “ponds” are hard to clean.

Better off with fake plastic plants


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 12, 2018)

Depends on the size of the tv cabinet and the size of the animal.
My adults are in tall enclosures. Minimum 6ftX3ftX2ft. 

Have never put a pond in Im not sure of the need to do so but as mentioned above live plants are going to struggle.


----------



## Bl69aze (May 12, 2018)

For water I use a large plastic tub at the bottom


----------



## Britt1999 (May 19, 2018)

I like the option of the pond (or large black tub) its so she can submerse herself in it if she wants, for shedding etc, the cabinet stands abourlt 2 metres tall, it has.more length than height but there will be many branches for climbing and basking spots etc thankyou all for your suggestions


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 19, 2018)

You might like the idea of a pond but its simply not functional.
Might I add that Diamonds are not a species that will normally immerse themselves in water in my experience unless there is something wrong (too hot, infestations etc)
A simple large tub (deep) for water is much more functional.


----------

